# mandy starts agility wed Collar question



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

forgot to ask She usually wears a brad pattison martingale collar but should i switch her over to her flat collar for agility training.
What do you all use when agility training


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

A flat buckle collar, without any tags or tabs, is certainly safer but the best is no collar at all. The best choice seems to be a noose-type collar/leash combo that slips on and off quickly, leaving the dog collar-less for the run. If anything gets caught on an obstacle or jump it can create a permanent fear or hesitation on that particular equipment. There's much work to do before you get into any real obstacles and combonations so everything will be fine with a flat buckle collar for now. Have Fun! Poodles love agility.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I use a flat buckle collar, with a no-dangle tag. I'm too paranoid to run the dog without any tag at all, even though he is a complete velcro dog.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm lurking in this thread. :spy:

My GD is goin' to her first dog show this weekend . . Rally and Obedience trials in Lindsay. Next week I'm gonna start her, with the new dog, in Agility.


----------

